# Game #58 (2/26): Los Angeles Lakers @ Utah Jazz



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*STARTING FIVE*





































*@*​




































*INJURY REPORT*​
*LAKERS​*-Kwame Brown: Sprained Ankle - Out
-Chris Mihm: Right Ankle Surgery - Out For Season
-Vladimir Radmanovic: Seperated Shoulder - Out
-Luke Walton: Moderate Ankle Sprain - Doubtful​
*JAZZ​*-Andrei Kirilenko: Knee Contusion - Probable
-Mehmet Okur: Back Spasms - Probable
-Deron Williams: Right Wrist - Probable​
*PREVIEW*​


> Los Angeles defeated Golden State 102-85 on Sunday. Kobe Bryant, who scored 52 points in a 132-102 win over Utah on Nov. 30 in the teams' last meeting, had 26 points, as did forward Maurice Evans. Reserve Brian Cook added 11 points as the Lakers used a 33-7 run in the first half to take control.
> 
> With forwards Luke Walton (ankle), Kwame Brown (ankle) and Vladimir Radmanovic (shoulder) all injured, Evans has been pressed into the starting lineup the past two games. The 26 points were a career high for the four-year veteran, who averages 8.6 per game.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070226/LALUTA/preview.html

*SCOUTING REPORT*​


> Monday, Feb 26
> 
> We played Utah twice within a week during November and have not seen them since splitting those games. One of the tough things when preparing to play the Jazz is trying to find new ways to talk about the same system that Coach Jerry Sloan has been winning games with for almost 20 years. It’s tempting to simply go get an old report, change the date on it and change a couple names and use that as the guide. They are still slicing people up with their early offense post game (which they call “Power”). If they don’t like what they get there then they will pull it out and run their ucla options (“4 or 5 Up”). In need situations they will look to run their “4X” or “5X” which is simply the pinch screen and roll to a clear side. At the end of quarters they will run their “C” play which is their high screen and roll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

a win here would be HUGE.

i'll seriously be satisfied with a solid effort and a close game. hope for a kobe encore of the last time he faced the jazz


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck tonight, I can't wait for it!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

come on mo get a new career high


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Good luck tonight, I can't wait for it!


If i were a Jazz fan, and we were playing a depleted Lakers team...i wouldnt beable to wait for it either..


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

why the hell is Mo Evans playing Power Forward?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Deron Williams won't play! That evens out the playing field a little bit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We got the bad Mo Evans tonight had the good one last night. This is the stupid, forced shots ball handiling mistakes version in this one. He loses a jumpball to Fisher, he forces 2 bad shots, and makes a bad switching decision on defense. 

otherwise not so bad so far down 1


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

big drew with the block


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe is appaently sick (sore throat) for tonights game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good energy, odom looks like his legs maybe finally coming around. Kobe laying low so far making some nice passes and the smushCalade is riding dirty having made 2 3's so far. 

Bynum doing okay defensively tonight, solid in guarding boozer and solid contesting shots.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

man that ruined my whole 1st quarter a buzzer shot on a saved ball terrible. otherwise it would have been a real good quarter up 5.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

:clap: lamar w/ 8, 7, and 3 in the first. I can't watch the game here but I'm keeping up on sportsline. does he really look like he's got his legs underneath him?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Silk D said:


> :clap: lamar w/ 8, 7, and 3 in the first. I can't watch the game here but I'm keeping up on sportsline. does he really look like he's got his legs underneath him?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

LOL at Giricek thinking he can guard Kobe.:lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like the officials are redeeming themselves for all the ****ty no calls theyve given Kobe the whole year. Finally!:clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

of course this is where we blow any lead in the game...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

MEMO: TO ALL LAKER PLAYERS!!


the best way to break the zone is to GET THE BALL INTO THE ****ING MIDDLE!!! :rules:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We got a 14-point lead, they didn't even call a timeout, and now it's down to 5. That is a ****ing joke.

We aren't rebounding at all, which is why we lost our first game at the Delta Center.

Talk about throwing the game away...my Lord this is terrible.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We got a 14-point lead, they didn't even call a timeout, and now it's down to 5. That is a ****ing joke.
> 
> We aren't rebounding at all, which is why we lost our first game at the Delta Center.
> 
> Talk about throwing the game away...my Lord this is terrible.


the only reason odom has the rebounding he does is because he got them all on like one possession


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I hate kirelinko..hes a very weak player who does nothing but blocks shots


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the lakers are a ****ing joke..the only way we stop utah is with missed free throws or if they **** up a play


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We had a crapload of momentum and we pissed it all away. I do not have a good feeling about the second half at all.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what does it take to satisfy you people? we're up 5 against a good team away from home.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bad 2nd quarter, its hard to believe a weak zone would give a pro team so much trouble. You'd think we could collpase the middle and get some easier shots. 

I'm not satisfied because the Jazz played a bad 1st half and still are within striking distance.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

afobisme said:


> what does it take to satisfy you people? we're up 5 against a good team away from home.


This lead wont last...all the momentum has switched benches


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> This lead wont last...all the momentum has switched benches


whatever.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This is the lakers team we know n love


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i wonder where smush was on that last possession


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Just wake up,is it Wade or someone but i see Kobe shot 19 Fts 1st half? haha


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jesus..we are just playing poorly..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This one is all but over.

And I hate Brian Cook. The guy has to be the biggest ball-hog in Lakers' history.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe is playing with a severe sore throat and a hyperextended left elbow. :wahmbulance:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean really why is PJ playing Bynum so many minutes he's not doing anything but breaking down defensively. Ridiculous the breakdowns he has inside switching and guarding people. 

And Smush lets Fisher get off and doesn't even challenge his shots,

Bad defense by all the lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good news we're tied after 3 which is also the bad news. Maybe we can dig deep and get a win. Need someone to get hot. Our offense looks stalled right now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I mean really why is PJ playing Bynum so many minutes he's not doing anything but breaking down defensively. Ridiculous the breakdowns he has inside switching and guarding people.
> 
> And Smush lets Fisher get off and doesn't even challenge his shots,
> 
> Bad defense by all the lakers.


Ditto..i mean play turiaf IMO because at least he plays every possession hard.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Our only hope now is that we catch fire in the 4th and score around 30 points...I wouldn't count on it. Nonetheless, I'll keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I mean really why is PJ playing Bynum so many minutes he's not doing anything but breaking down defensively. Ridiculous the breakdowns he has inside switching and guarding people.
> 
> And Smush lets Fisher get off and doesn't even challenge his shots,
> 
> Bad defense by all the lakers.


Exactly! Turiaf should play the entire 4th because Bynum is getting burned.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i love how some laker fans call it over when we're going into the 4th tied..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

All we need is for someone to get hott!
The Jazz are leaving the door open for us. We just need to get our foot in the door!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i love how some laker fans call it over when we're going into the 4th tied..


If the lakers win...you can call me a loser...

"Socalfan21 is a loser"


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

oh **** if bynum comes back in were screwed


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we're not playing great but i do see energy and effort out there..


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The refs are out of control... No way that should have been a tech on Okur.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I just went back and looked at Lamar's goaltend, and if he hadn't touched it, there is absolutely NO WAY that it would have gone into the basket. Silly silly Lamar.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Phenom Z28 said:


> The refs are out of control... No way that should have been a tech on Okur.


Agreed, but I'll take it for now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn 3 misn to play, we're up 6.. we might as well throw in the towel


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lamar 1 assist away from triple double


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

bast game since come back from injury i say


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe with a SICK PUTBACK!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

we better run some clock here


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ah!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Smush smush *sign*


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

afobisme said:


> damn 3 misn to play, we're up 6.. we might as well throw in the towel



so typical of this laker team to compete with one of the top teams in the west on the road. why do they do this to us?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn we blew a 10 point lead... it's okay though. jazz made some tough shots.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I knew we were stupid, but wow...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Close game Kobe with 2 clutch fts!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

great game


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Fisher why? why?


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

smush is bonehead on defense!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Look like we got this one, no triple for Odom damn


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great game! Big win for us! The guys came through today with Kobe hurting. :clap: Lamar with Cubanlakers Player Of The Game. Came out aggressive, stayed aggressive and hit some big BIG shots in the clutch!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Man! Kobe looks and sounds worn out. This rest will do him good.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I knew we were stupid, but wow...


Ditto!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

aswome. we need the rest, but it kinda sucks having a long lay-off now that we're in the winning mode. hopefully we don't loose focus. 

Now get healthy damit!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Ditto!!


is it safe to say you are a loser?:yay: haha i kid i kid


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Hooooooooooraaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCal is a loser. 

Nice win. The Jazz did not play their best game, but we should at least credit the Lakers for another opponent held under 100 pts. I believe we are on a little something called a winning streak! Like I said, peaking after the All-Star break in typical Phil Jackson fashion.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Whats that I smell? its the smell of LOSER!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> Whats that I smell? its the smell of LOSER!


(raises hand):woot:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

great win big plays by Smush,Odom and Evans at the end. Can't believe we almost gave up the 10 pt lead in 2 possesions thanks to Smush but this was a great win. We're getting our groove back somewhat.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> SoCal is a loser.
> 
> Nice win. The Jazz did not play their best game, but we should at least credit the Lakers for another opponent held under 100 pts. I believe we are on a little something called a winning streak! Like I said, peaking after the All-Star break in typical Phil Jackson fashion.


Yeah we're playing much better because of improved defense. Dropping farmar, Sasha and having Vlad out has made us alittle bit tougher physically. Cook being part of the rotation has helped keep our offense going as well. 

Plus I think odom is getting his legs back and the confidence back in his knee. 

This win replaces the lost to the Blazers we need to make up about 3 more bad losses with bonus wins.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Impressive win by the Lakers, hope they go on a big win streak.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> SoCal is a loser.
> 
> Nice win. *The Jazz did not play their best game*, but we should at least credit the Lakers for another opponent held under 100 pts. I believe we are on a little something called a winning streak! Like I said, peaking after the All-Star break in typical Phil Jackson fashion.


That is because the jazz were missing Deron. The jazz can get along with any other player out of the lineup and even 2. But without Deron they just suck and they have a bad game.

6-2 w/o Boozer
2-0 w/o Okur
7-3 w/o AK
0-2 w/o Deron

When Deron is not playing or is on the bench, the jazz offense doesn't flow nearly as good. Deron is the Jazz MVP and is the reason why the jazz have such a good record for the season.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> great win big plays by Smush,Odom and Evans at the end. Can't believe we almost gave up the 10 pt lead in 2 possesions thanks to Smush but this was a great win. We're getting our groove back somewhat.


You should at least thank Smush forvgiving the lakers a lead in the first place. Evans was cold and Smush stepped up tonight...24 points 5 threes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got back from work...saw the highlights...nice win. I might stay up and catch the replay because I have so much **** to do for school; might as well watch the game while doing it.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Maybe we should have done something with Vladimir Radmonovic. I mean, without him we are going on a winning streak. With Cook we are going on a winning streak. So, who would like to see the "Space Cadet" get launched into space?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> That is because the jazz were missing Deron. The jazz can get along with any other player out of the lineup and even 2. But without Deron they just suck and they have a bad game.
> 
> 6-2 w/o Boozer
> 2-0 w/o Okur
> ...


Thanks but I already knew that.. I saw they were without Deron.. knew the Lakers would win.. at least without him the game was easier.. They may still have lost with Deron but I doubt it!

Cook Last 3 Games:
16 MPG, 9.7 PPG, 11/21 FG, 5/8 3 PT, 2/2 FT, 3.3 RPG, 1 APG

Yes it's nothin great again but his scoring helps the team.. plain and simple.. when he provides the offense.. it's so much easier for this team.. that's been shown time and time again.. we dont need Vlad!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Thanks but I already knew that.. I saw they were without Deron.. knew the Lakers would win.. at least without him the game was easier.. They may still have lost with Deron but I doubt it!
> 
> Cook Last 3 Games:
> 16 MPG, 9.7 PPG, 11/21 FG, 5/8 3 PT, 2/2 FT, 3.3 RPG, 1 APG
> ...


No need to pimp your boy haha we all know he flat out can score. But he has a long time in the triangle, you need to give Slalom more time.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> No need to pimp your boy haha we all know he flat out can score. But he has a long time in the triangle, you need to give Slalom more time.


I'd really want Cook playing, and not Vlad. Vlad has shown he really doesn't take his job seriously, on his past lieing/injury incident, while Cook is screaming at the coaches for minutues. :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> I'd really want Cook playing, and not Vlad. Vlad has shown he really doesn't take his job seriously, on his past lieing/injury incident, while Cook is screaming at the coaches for minutues. :biggrin:


This is a decent point. I don't have all access to the team or anything, but it seems like Cook cares a lot more. I like the fact that he gets really pissed off when falling out of the rotation. If you will look at the other times he has fallen out of favor with Phil, Cook comes back ultra-strong when given another chance whereas Vlad just pouts(reference to Seattle days).


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its not about Vlad its about the other guys comfort level with Cook, they've been tested through battles with Cook, they no where he is on the floor instinctively. Its chemistry. They know his flaws his actions are predictable. Vlad is not because he's new. In time he'll help us.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Its not about Vlad its about the other guys comfort level with Cook, they've been tested through battles with Cook, they no where he is on the floor instinctively. Its chemistry. They know his flaws his actions are predictable. Vlad is not because he's new. In time he'll help us.


Which leads to more wins.. may not think of it that way.. but floor chemistry isnt really a bad thing to have trying to get back to winning? :clap2: :worthy:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It is funny, how Jazz fans come here and make excuses by saying they are missing Deron, while ignoring the fact that the Lakers are missing two starters. Lakers front court is soo think right now.
As for Brian Cook, he has always played good. It is just that Phil hates him, I don't know why.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> That is because the jazz were missing Deron. The jazz can get along with any other player out of the lineup and even 2. But without Deron they just suck and they have a bad game.
> 
> 6-2 w/o Boozer
> 2-0 w/o Okur
> ...


Hmm..and we werent missing 1/3 of our lineup also. Good Call.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't think he was making an excuse, merely pointing out that Deron is more valuable than any of the other players who have missed time(according to W/L record).


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I don't think he was making an excuse, merely pointing out that Deron is more valuable than any of the other players who have missed time(according to W/L record).


Exactly. It is like you guys missing Kobe. You can win with 1 or 2, or even 3 players out of the lineup with kobe, but without you may as well pray you can some how scrap up a win against a top team or even a bottom team without kobe.

Before the game started I knew the jazz would lose after hearing the news of Deron not playing. 

I am not making excuses, but Okur and AK rushed coming back imo because the importance of the game. They should of gave it another game or two. Because I could tell with Okur by watching him play that his back was bugging him and it was effecting his shot, he was missing wide open shots that he has been hitting all season long. Then AK should of rested too coming back from collided knees with Carmelo a few games back. 

Boozer still isn't 100%, that was his 3rd game coming back from his fractured knee injury.

So, none of the jazz top 4 players were healthy enough to compete with a top team such as the lakers, so that is the reason why I chalked up the loss before the game even started.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> *Thanks but I already knew that.. *I saw they were without Deron.. knew the Lakers would win.. at least without him the game was easier.. They may still have lost with Deron but I doubt it!
> 
> Cook Last 3 Games:
> 16 MPG, 9.7 PPG, 11/21 FG, 5/8 3 PT, 2/2 FT, 3.3 RPG, 1 APG
> ...


Yes, I know you would know since you have been following Deron all season because he is one of your favorite players from your favorite college team. I said that because not everyone has been following the jazz and know how important he is the offensive flow of the jazz. Fisher can have a good game, but it no where near effects jazz offense as much as when Deron is on the floor.

Plus with Deron out the jazz have to play Dee Brown for backup minutes (something he is not ready to do), and also having to bring in 19 year old CJ Miles to play the 2 guard because Fisher is playing all of his minutes at the 1, while with Deron in the lineup fish plays his minutes at the 2 while Deron is playing.

Good game laker fans, I hope we meet in the playoffs, because it would be one hell of a series to watch and I would be very surprised if it wouldn't go to 7 games.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Yes, I know you would know since you have been following Deron all season because he is one of your favorite players from your favorite college team. I said that because not everyone has been following the jazz and know how important he is the offensive flow of the jazz. Fisher can have a good game, but it no where near effects jazz offense as much as when Deron is on the floor.
> 
> Plus with Deron out the jazz have to play Dee Brown for backup minutes (something he is not ready to do), and also having to bring in 19 year old CJ Miles to play the 2 guard because Fisher is playing all of his minutes at the 1, while with Deron in the lineup fish plays his minutes at the 2 while Deron is playing.
> 
> Good game laker fans, I hope we meet in the playoffs, because it would be one hell of a series to watch and I would be very surprised if it wouldn't go to 7 games.


Honestly, i wouldnt be surprised if we won a series against you guys in 6 games...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Exactly. It is like you guys missing Kobe. You can win with 1 or 2, or even 3 players out of the lineup with kobe, but without you may as well pray you can some how scrap up a win against a top team or even a bottom team without kobe.
> 
> Before the game started I knew the jazz would lose after hearing the news of Deron not playing.
> 
> ...


I dont know about that either...missing kobe is different from missing deron...the jazz can still win without williams because d fish is still an awesome PG. the lakers would not go far without kobe because we dont have a dominate scorer without him.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> Exactly. It is like you guys missing Kobe. You can win with 1 or 2, or even 3 players out of the lineup with kobe, but without you may as well pray you can some how scrap up a win against a top team or even a bottom team without kobe.
> 
> Before the game started I knew the jazz would lose after hearing the news of Deron not playing.
> 
> ...


Not even close. Atleast three Jazz players are as good as Deron, if not better, where as Kobe is head and shoulders above the resot of the Lakers players.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

^^^ Which three? I can see a case for Boozer, but that's about it. Deron should have been in the All-Star game, not Okur.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> ^^^ Which three? I can see a case for Boozer, but that's about it. Deron should have been in the All-Star game, not Okur.


Okur is averaging 18-7.5, Boozer 21.5, 11.5(MVP numbers), thouch Kirilenko has been bad this year, he can still defend, but you can't say the same thing about Kobe's team mates.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, I know that. I was just saying that there are NOT three better players than Deron on the Jazz.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Exactly. It is like you guys missing Kobe. You can win with 1 or 2, or even 3 players out of the lineup with kobe, but without you may as well pray you can some how scrap up a win against a top team or even a bottom team without kobe.
> 
> Before the game started I knew the jazz would lose after hearing the news of Deron not playing.
> 
> ...


And yet: [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Anyhow, a nice game and I nice win. Honestly I wasn't expecting much and after that horrible streak it feels good to see the Lakers on the winning side again. I hope they don't switch back to that mode and notch some more Ws. The 20-10 finish is still in reach IMO.

peace


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

odoms stats in that game....34 pts and 13 rebs....damn i miss those days


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Okur is averaging 18-7.5, Boozer 21.5, 11.5(MVP numbers), thouch Kirilenko has been bad this year, he can still defend, but you can't say the same thing about Kobe's team mates.


Notice that Boozer and Okur are averaging career numbers. Deron has made his team mates better while still dropping 17 ppg. It's not who scores for this jazz team, it is the flow of the offense, and with deron... deron can make the bench players play good. Without Okur, AK, and boozer only playing 10 minutes, Deron lead the bench to score 70 points that game to get the win. Deron has made the jazz team.


----------

